# Zapatilla electrica se quemo al conectar amplificador



## fede19911991 (Mar 14, 2017)

Hola, nose si es la seccion correcta, hoy termine de armar un amplificador de 30w estereo y a cuando lo conecte para probar, en una zapatilla donde habia un par de cosas mas conectadas, entre ellas una notebook, la zapatilla empezo a tirar humo y se quemo, ahora. el cable de señal del amplificador no estaba conectado a nada, y en el momento que conecte el ampli el led testigo se encendio durante 2 seg aprox antes de que se queme la zapatilla, lo estoy alimentando con un transformador de 12v 5a. Lo que no entiendo es porque se quemo la zapatilla si no habia señal en el ampli???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2017)

Ni que hubiera señal . . . 30 Watts no es nada 

No habrás conectado el transformador al revés ? la parte de 12 V a los 220 V ?


----------



## fede19911991 (Mar 14, 2017)

No indicaba que cables eran 12 y cuales 220v, dos eran mas gruesos y otros dos mas finitos, quizas fue mi error pero supuse que los mas finos eran 12v y los mas gruesos 220v


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2017)

Desconectá el transformador y medí con el tester , la resistencia mas alta es 220 V

En 220 V consume poco = 0,27 A --> cables finos
En 12 V entregará 5 A --------------> cables gruesos


----------



## capitanp (Mar 14, 2017)

jajajaja no al revés, foto para corroborar


----------



## fede19911991 (Mar 14, 2017)

ahhh, gracias por iluminarme , actue con imprudencia. Voy a checkear con el tester.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2017)

Y seguro que no le pusiste una lámpara serie ¿ No ? 

No quiero ser pájaro de mal aguero pero el amplificador de 30 Watts = *Sputnik *

Me voy a dormir llorando 

Mis cuentas me dan que le llegaron 4.000 Vac al amplificadorcito


----------



## Kebra (Mar 14, 2017)

fede19911991 dijo:


> No indicaba que cables eran 12 y cuales 220v, dos eran mas gruesos y otros dos mas finitos, quizas fue mi error pero supuse que los mas finos eran 12v y los mas gruesos 220v


----------



## naxito (Mar 15, 2017)

fede19911991 dijo:


> No indicaba que cables eran 12 y cuales 220v, dos eran mas gruesos y otros dos mas finitos, quizas fue mi error pero supuse que los mas finos eran 12v y los mas gruesos 220v


Casi siempre los cables o el embobinado más grueso es el secundario, por un tema de amperaje, ojalá que sea fácil de reparar tu amplificador y puedas volver a darle vida. Y como te recomendaron, usa el método de la lámpara en serie para ver posibles cortos. Saludos [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16]


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 15, 2017)

Leer antes de nuevas pruebas: *Puesta en marcha y ajustes de etapas de potencia nuevas o reparadas*


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 15, 2017)

Hola, seguramente el transformador pasó a mejor vida. Aún así, NO lo utilices en caso de funcionar, pues de seguro el recalentamiento le ha hecho perder aislación...


----------



## fede19911991 (Mar 15, 2017)

Hay alguna forma de probarlo para ver si esta bien?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2017)

Si , con una lámpara *de filamentos* de unos 100 Watts en serie con el primario.

La lámpara debe dar una encendidita al enchufar y luego quedar apagada o un hilo anaranjado nada más.


----------



## fede19911991 (Mar 15, 2017)

Muchas gracias por todo.
Saludos.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , con una lámpara *de filamentos* de unos 100 Watts en serie con el primario.
> 
> La lámpara debe dar una encendidita al enchufar y luego quedar apagada o un hilo anaranjado nada más.



Se puede usar una de bajo consumo de 65w? eso dice en la lampara.


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Mar 15, 2017)

fede19911991 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por todo.
> Saludos.
> 
> 
> ...



NO, no sirve, tiene que ser si o si una lampara incandescente, de las viejas...


----------



## josemaX (Mar 15, 2017)

fede19911991 dijo:


> Se puede usar una de bajo consumo de 65w? eso dice en la lampara.



No, tiene que ser una lámpara incandescente "de las de toda la vida".


----------



## fede19911991 (Mar 15, 2017)

ok gracias, voy a ver si consigo porque esta dificil


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2017)

Aunque sea de 75 Watts , ahora vienen así , con un bulbito adentro , y si se consiguen , o en los supermercados Chinos o en las casas de electricidad.


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Mar 15, 2017)

Dosmetros, esas son *H*alógenas, que es casi lo mismo que la incandescente, pero sirven igual? no tienen nada agregado adentro aparte del bipin?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2017)

Sirven igual , son de filamento incandescente *de tungteno* en una atmósfera controlada de gas iodo y la ampolla contenedora de cuarzo *bien cerca* para que los vapores del tungsteno no se condensen sobre ella , oscureciendo el vidrio de la lámpara. El resto de la lámpara creo que tiene aire . . . 


También servirían éstos tubitos de cuarzo - iodo , de 70 Watts por ejemplo :


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Mar 15, 2017)

si, los largos se que son directos, yo pensaba que las de "menor consumo", tenian algun reductor de tension o algo asi, listo, duda acalarada, muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2017)

No no , cuando se prohibieron las lámparase de filamentos , inventaron ese cachivache


----------



## fede19911991 (Mar 15, 2017)

Ya probe el transformador, del primario no prende el foco, del secundario prende todo. 
No lo logro verdad :C.
todo lo que es capacitor diodo y resistencia sobrevive al incidente?? o tengo que rehacer todo?
o solo se daño el integrado?


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Mar 15, 2017)

Lo normal es que no prenda el foco si lo conectas correctamente (conectando oslo el transformador, sin diodos ni capacitores de la fuente),  conectalo como tiene que ir y  medi la tension alterna en la salida para saber si funciona, despues pasas a la parte de la placa


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 15, 2017)

Hola, chequea la tensión en el secundario con la lámpara serie. Otra prueba es mediante un multímetro en modo resistencia, en el primario debe tener algo cercano a 50 Ohms.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2017)

Me hacés un dibujo en paint de cómo son las pruebas que hiciste , por favor


----------



## fede19911991 (Mar 15, 2017)

Toma 220v--------foco--------cable del trafo          cable de trafo---------Toma 220v

no tengo tester a mano pero me lo devuelven mañana


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2017)

Ok , eso con que cables te da bien y con que cables te da mal ?


----------



## fede19911991 (Mar 15, 2017)

Con el cable finito No me prende el foco
Con el cable grueso prende completamente el foco como si estuviera conectado directo a la toma


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2017)

Listo , conectalo con la lámpara y *los cables finitos* a los 220 Vac y en los cables gruesos ponele una lámpara de 12 V , dicroica , de auto , etc


----------



## fede19911991 (Mar 15, 2017)

Voy a buscar a ver si tengo alguna, pero no estoy seguro, si consigo paso el informe


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2017)

Dale , así seguimos . . .


----------



## fede19911991 (Mar 15, 2017)

Hice la prueba con una dicroica y prendieron ambas luces


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2017)

Ok , la parte de rectificación y filtro cómo es ?


----------



## fede19911991 (Mar 15, 2017)

es el diseño del amplificador tda7377 que anda dando vueltas por el foro, use el mismo diseño de fuente que habia en el post, un puente de diodos 6amp dos cap de 4700 para filtrar y un cap de poliester en paralelo con las salidas y una resistencia de 1k tb en paralelo con las salidas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2017)

¿ Adivino o al menos pegas el link ?


----------



## fede19911991 (Mar 15, 2017)

Perdone mi insubordinacion mi señor, aqui esta el link solicitado:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7377-preamplificadores-vumetro-pcbs-11325/


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2017)

¿ Ésta es la fuente : Conversor CA-CC.pdf ?


----------



## fede19911991 (Mar 15, 2017)

esa mismaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2017)

Bueno , conectá esa plaqueta al transformador dónde dice entrada ac , pero dejá la lámpara serie puesta.

NO conectes el amplificador !


----------



## fede19911991 (Mar 15, 2017)

Ya esta, la lampara no prendio.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2017)

Pero me imagino que un guiño al enchufar hace . . .

Ponele la lámpara de 12 V en las salidas de +B y Gnd , ojo que la lámpara es de 12 V y ahí tenés 17 V , así que solo una prueba de una milésima de segundo para no quemarla


----------



## fede19911991 (Mar 15, 2017)

Conecte un led con una resistencia de 1k y prendio, yo no noto que haga ningun guiño, es de 70w.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2017)

Ok , ahora conectarás el amplificador , *SIN* parlantes . . .  a ver que hace la lámpara de 70 watts


----------



## fede19911991 (Mar 15, 2017)

La lampara no encendió, el led testigo del ampli se prendio.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2017)

Ok , estando enchufado conectá un parlante ,  si el cono sale para adelante o para atras y vuelve no es nada , si queda para afuera o para adentro desenchufá en seguida porque rompes parlante.

Un canal , luego el otro.


----------



## fede19911991 (Mar 15, 2017)

No llego a ver que se mueva el cono, se escucha un poco de ruido al conectarlo (ruido tipico de conexion) y nada mas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2017)

Tiene que ser un parlante suelto , o que se vea el cono.

Ok , metele audio con un Mp3 , un celular o una PC *a bajo volumen* , tanbién el amplificador *a bajo volumen* y vas conectando con la mano el parlante a un canal y al otro . . .


----------



## fede19911991 (Mar 15, 2017)

ambas salidas funcionan...  creo que voy a llorar, tengo que checkear algo mas?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2017)

Nops


----------



## fede19911991 (Mar 15, 2017)

Bueno muchisimas gracias DOSMETROS, y a los demas por los comentarios y el tiempo dedicado a dar una mano. La verdad que esta buenisimo el foro y la ayuda que brindan. Perdon por actuar con imprudencia, puedo decir que aprendi mucho hoy. Gracias gracias. 

Saludos! ;D


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2017)

Te felicito que lo tengas andando


----------

